

Most high-tech marriage proposal - vuki
http://www.news.com.au/technology/smartphones/sydney-man-prepares-australias-most-romantic-and-hi-tech-marriage-proposal/story-fn6vihic-1225960062868

======
derrida
Now that is a teddybear hack!

